# .500 S&W Video?



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Does any one have a link to a just a short clip of someone shooting one of these bad boys? I want to show my friends the kick on one. I keep telling them how bad it kicks but they dont believe me.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I havent found a video but they kick the **** out of you.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I could make a video of it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've shot the .454 Casull and .480 Ruger, from what I hear the .500 S&W makes these rounds look like .38's!


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

It really depends on the load and the gun. The 4" .500 is a little hard on the wrists with a full house round and load.


----------



## IMOutback (Dec 30, 2005)

I've shot rounds from the 275 grain HP up to 440 Grain RN. 
The rounds I currently hunt with are 350 Grain XTP's with a measured 42 pounds of recoil. 
That sounds bad but it really isn't with the 8.5" ported barrel, it doesn't kick any worse than my 44 Redhawk.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I shot one with the 400 grain Cor-Bon loads and honestly didn't think it was any worse than my .45 Colt Ruger Bisley with 320 grain LBT's. You definitely need to hang on though. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just last night on "Men's Channel" there was a Buffalo hunt on one of the programs and all the hunters, four of them, were shooting the 500 mag. They really didn't look like they were that bad to shoot. Certainly had a kick to them but not as bad as I expected. Course that was only visual but I've observed guys shooting less powerful guns that seemed more uncontrollable than these did.


----------

